# اللَّهُمَّ



## akhooha

أعرف ان معنى كلمة [اللَّهُمَّ] هي [يا الله] ولاحقة [ــُمَّ] مستخدمة في مكان [يا] ولكني لم أعرف تأريخ أصلها . وهل كلمة الله الكلمة الوحيدة التي تستخدم هذه اللاحقة؟ وشكرًا​


----------



## Bakr

قال  الخليل وسيبويه وجميع البصريين : إن أصل اللهم يا الله ، فلما استعملت  الكلمة دون حرف النداء الذي هو (يا) جعلوا بدله هذه الميم المشددة فجاؤوا  بحرفين وهما الميمان عوضا من حرفين وهما الياء والألف ، والضمة في الهاء هي  ضمة الاسم المنادى المفرد . وذهب الفراء والكوفيون إلى أن الأصل في اللهم  يا الله أمنا بخير ، فحذف وخلط الكلمتين ، وأن الضمة التي في الهاء هي  الضمة التي كانت في أمنا لما حذفت الهمزة انتقلت الحركة . قال النحاس : هذا  عند البصريين من الخطأ العظيم ، القول في هذا ما قاله الخليل وسيبويه .  قال الزجاج : محال أن يترك الضم الذي هو دليل على النداء المفرد ، وأن يجعل  في اسم الله ضمة أم ، هذا إلحاد في اسم الله تعالى . قال ابن عطية : وهذا  غلو من الزجاج ، وزعم أنه ما سمع قط يا الله أم ، ولا تقول العرب يا اللهم 
للمزيد
​


----------



## akhooha

شكرا جزيلا على كل المعلومات وعلى الرابط لباقية المقالة يا استاذ بكر... لم تكن لدي فكرة عن كثرة آراء النحويين في هذا الموضوع وعن قلة الاتفاق بينهم... يبدو لي ان التعليق الوحيد الذي أقدر الاتفاق معه هو ما قال المؤلف في نهاية مقالته وهو قال: الله أعلم... بالمناسبة لقد قرأت أن قد تكون علاقة بين كلمة اللّهُمَّ وكلمة [الوهيم] [אלוהים]  العبرية {بمعنى جمع الله} ولكني لم أجد هذا الرأي مقنعًا من الناحية اللغوية (بسبب ان لاحقة [ـِ يم] العبرية لم يساوي لاحقة [ــُمَّ] العربية صوتيًا وهي تختلف أيضًا معنويًا: [ـِ يم] العبرية تجمع الاسم و[ــُمَّ] العربية مستخدمة في مكان حرف النداء) ـ ومن جهة أخرى قد تكون علاقة بفكرة التجمع التي توجد في كلمة [الوهيم] العبرية نظرًا إلى ما قاله  النضر بن شميل : من قال اللهم فقد دعا الله تعالى بجميع أسمائه كلها... وقال الحسن : اللهم تجمع الدعاء....ومن يعرف؟ـ ما هو رأيك ؟ـ ​


----------



## Bakr

أقرب رأي لما تقوله نجده عند "ابن عاشور" في تفسيره للقرآن "التحرير والتنوير"ـ
والظاهر أنّ الميم علامة تنوين في اللغة المنقول منها كلمة ( اللَّهم ) من عبرانية أو قحطانية وأنّ أصلها لاَ هُم مرداف إله
التحرير والتنوير ​


----------



## akhooha

أشكرك ألف شكر على بحثك المفيد في هذا الموضوع وعلى الرابط إلى مرجعه يا استاذ بكر... وبعد قراءة ما قاله ابن عاشور فأظن ان فكرة أصل عبراني (أو قحطاني) لكلمة [اللهم] هي فكرة غير مستحيلة.ـ​


----------

